# Which hair color looks better?



## ashley8119 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been blonde for as long as I can remember, I was comfortable with it, I was used to it. But then I noticed that along with my blonde hair, and my sudden shame of my fair skin (due to society brainwashing people that 'tan is the way to be')...I started wearing dark foundation to "imitate" a tan, because I'm naturally very fair and I was told that it was "bad" to be fair. So I stayed blonde, and for awhile, I had gotten the "Ooh, hot blonde girl!" response from many guys I came into contact with...

Then I decided to try an experiment and stray away from my blonde hair, so I dyed it red. You can't tell its red in the picture because the light was so bright above me that it kind of washed it out a bit...

Anyway, lately I've been hearing "Why did you get rid of your blonde? You were so hot before.." and this might sound extremely juvenile of me, but because of that, I started to think about going back to 'blonde' to be considered 'pretty' again. 

So I included a picture of my blonde vs my "red", I'm kind of lost right now on which color to keep...

Everybody seems smart and not so brainwashed by society, you guys all seem like you have minds of your own, so I really trust your opinions.

What do you think? Should I go back to the blonde or keep the red?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XShear (Jan 8, 2008)

Red seems more "you". Trust me, I've been done the "I feel hotter as a blonde" route. I'm a brownish-red color and I'm thinking of dying it back blonde. But, it's all up to you and how you feel about it. 

As a blonde, I felt sexy and young, but I also felt that people saw me in a light that I didn't like. Going darker, feels more like me (sexy, older, intelligent, etc) and I'm learning that I feel more myself than I did as a blonde.

Just my two cents. I've been every color possible. HTH!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you look gorgeous with both colors.  Keep it the way you want to keep it, and don't be influenced by what other people say


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 8, 2008)

I find that I always go against what people suggest for my own hair colour, but if you really need some opinions, I find the blonde makes you look younger and brighter... maybe break it up with some highlights if a flat blonde doesn't interest you later down the track?


----------



## rainy (Jan 8, 2008)

Based on those two pictures, I like the red better.  I think you look prettier and cuter, and find it more distinctive.  I feel like the blonde-bronzed look makes you look very generic (still pretty, just not as unique).  

This is not an exact comparison (!!) but think of Lindsay Lohan going from red to blonde.  She could be considered sexier, but also more trashy and cheap looking.  The red made her stand out from the other girls.

I also think the negative feedback you've received might be due to three main things:  1.  People are used to you as a blonde, and naturally, people don't like change.  2.  Maybe the shade of red and/or the lack of bronzer is not quite ideal for you.  3.  Culturally, we perceive blondes as more fun, boys in particular like the ditzy/giggly/"sexy" image.  It's very superficial, but it's real, so it's up to you who you want to be.  In general, yes, more boys will think you are hotter as a blonde, but maybe that's not the kind of attention and assumptions you want?  Then again, you're young and having fun, so there's nothing wrong with that : )

Lastly, if you're able to switch up your haircolor that dramatically, I think you should just have fun with it.  Stay with red for awhile, go back to blonde, try out some browns, highlights, lowlights..... you get the idea.


----------



## girlstar (Jan 8, 2008)

The blonde is too.. typical I think. It seems like every girl I see nowadays is trying to be platinum blonde/tanned. Hell, I even tried it for a bit. But in the red hair, you look much more "fresh", and your skin looks so lovely. It may be the colouring of the pictures, but with the red hair, your eyes and lips seem to stand out much more.


----------



## la.petite (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the red hair better.
You're pretty with both colors, but the blonde hair is just so not-unique. It seems to me like every girl is blonde nowadays and it's just so boring.
Well.. I'm blonde, too and yes .. I think it's boring, but I'm tired of dying my hair again and again and so I decided that I'll not dye it anymore.
But if you have no problem with dying your hair, I think you should keep the red hair. It makes you look more grown-up and more special.
But at last it's your decision whether you keep the red or not.
Just do me a favour and don't listen to these ppl saying "ew why did you dye your hair red? With blonde you were so pretty" - that's nonsense. You're pretty with red hair as well


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe do a strawberry blonde? That way you're blonde but with a hint of red in it


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2008)

i personally like the blonde better.. i too am in a struggle between my red and blonde. i get so bored with blonde but whenever i change it i miss it real bad.. i dont feel  like myself with different color hair, i guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but as others said, do whats right for you not what other people say.


----------



## fuzz (Mar 20, 2008)

I think both looks good but blonde looks better.Personally i have dark brown hair and im 23 and i never coloured it once.Everyones been bugging me bout it,change it to red or streak it blonde but u dont see many ppl with natural dark brown hair n i wana look diff not typical.But overall do wht u think is right.


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 20, 2008)

#2


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you look good both ways. I'm jealous because I only look good in jet-black hair, hehe. I don't know what people are talking about, you look hot in red hair.

In society, you can either let people tell you what is hot, or tell other people what is hot.


----------



## Ikara (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the only person you should care about when choosing a hair color is you. You look pretty on both pics but I like better the red hair, as it has been said before blond is like ok one more blond... but red is more unique, I think when you see a red haired you always think of strong personality. But anyhow this shouldn't be the reason to choose a color, how others see you, the thing is how you see yourself


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you look absolutely gorgeous as a blonde!
The colour is so perfect for spring too.


----------



## Glassdoll (Mar 31, 2008)

I personally prefer the red. Yes, ur gorgeous in both colors, but with the blonde hair, u'd just blend in with the rest of the blonde tanned girls, but with red hair, u'd be more unique, and u'd stand out more.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the red suites you better; it's a softer look.

I know what you mean, Iv'e been blonde for so long as well. I'm going back to a brunette & adding very thin caramel highlights. I'm getting my hair colored on thurs.


----------



## clamster (Mar 31, 2008)

You look really good in both!! Usually when I see the a blonde change to a darker tone it looks really good, I prefer you blonde but both ways you are a cutie! You should do blonde in the summer/spring and then red winter/fall or vice versa.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 31, 2008)

I totally know how you feel! I'm SUPER pale (I glow in pictures, okay? lol) and I've been blonde my whole life... I struggle every day with whether or not to get a tan and try dark hair. I'd love to because I feel it's sexy, intelligent, and will make my eyes (green) really pop but I'm too afraid of change when it comes to my hair so props for being adventurous!

Anyways, I like the blonde better. It compliments your skin tone well and makes it look a lot more warm. But, why not consider going blonde and putting some sort of reddish/brownish streaks in it? It could turn out really cute if you get the right stylist to do it...a happy medium?


----------



## jomar_makeup (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the red too.


----------



## lauren006 (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the blonde!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

You look great with blonde but I reckon the red gives your skin a glow...o0o0o


----------



## JULIA (Apr 20, 2008)

I really love the red on you.
It's gorgeous.


----------

